# My theory on DP and how to recover



## Lightsleeper (Mar 29, 2012)

I've had DP for 5 or 6 years. I've always had the theory that it's caused by parasites. Parasites are living in your body and robbing you of vital nutrients. That is why you feel tired, dizzy, have brain fog and the various other symptoms. So the simple way to cure your depersonalisation is to rid your body of parasites. However, it's not that simple. I've tried so many different products and had so many tests with a doctor who couldn't find anything. But I have proven it to myself that I have parasites and I'm sure that's the reason why I have depersonalisation.
Anyway.. recently I discovered a product that is really effective for killing parasites, it kills over 100 different kinds. I've purchased it and I'll let you know if it cures the parasites, DP or both.

This is the product for anyone else wishing to try it...

ClarkFX
http://shop.toolsforhealing.com/Clark_RX_p/dcr-clarkfx-2oz.htm


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

What sort of parasites ? And what is your theory based on? Or did you wake up one day and decide that you might have parasites? What scientific evidence do you have to back any of this up?


----------



## Lightsleeper (Mar 29, 2012)

Parasites such as worms, there are many different kinds of them. A simple Google search will show that they can cause brain fog as well as many other symptoms of depersonalisation. Although parasites never seem to be mentioned as a direct cause of depersonalisation, I think they could be the main contribution of it. I know I have parasites because I've seen them myself in my stools. I also have the symptoms of parasite infestation such as stomach cramps, constant hunger, tiredness, dizzyness and others.
I received the treatment today. So I'm going to see if this helps me recover from depersonalisation.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Lightsleeper said:


> Parasites such as worms, there are many different kinds of them. A simple Google search will show that they can cause brain fog as well as many other symptoms of depersonalisation. Although parasites never seem to be mentioned as a direct cause of depersonalisation, I think they could be the main contribution of it. I know I have parasites because I've seen them myself in my stools. I also have the symptoms of parasite infestation such as stomach cramps, constant hunger, tiredness, dizzyness and others.
> I received the treatment today. So I'm going to see if this helps me recover from depersonalisation.


Please remember to keep us posted. Strange though: if you can see them- all those tests you had should have been able to find them.


----------



## Fabricio (Dec 22, 2010)

respectfully, i don´t believe this theory.


----------

